# Definition of A, B & C Rides?



## haziz (May 5, 2013)

Are there any official, semiofficial or informal consensus of what constitutes an 'A', 'B', 'C' or 'D' ride? Are there any formal definitions by any cycling organizing bodies, or is it just an informal structure which varies from club to club? If the latter what does your club define as each level? 

What about speed, terrain, distance and drop vs no-drop policy?


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

A rides are 19+ mph, 35+ mi
B rides are 16-19 mph, 35+/- mi
C and D rides <16 mph, 15-20 mi

If you get dropped on a A or B ride, it's generally up to you to figure out your way home/back to the starting point. They generally have a rest/break at the halfway to two thirds point. Depending on terrain they will include hills.
C and D rides are no drop rides and are usually flat or will have a small hill or two.

That's generally speaking from what I've experienced.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No there isn't 

To me, an "A" ride will average at least 24 mph, including warm up and cool down.
To me, a "B" ride averages 22 including warm ups and cool down.
To me, a "C" ride averages 20.
A "D" ride will have some fast sections, but usually the group will cruse at 17-18 mph, and have time (and breath) for conversation.

PS... (I do not attempt to hang with "A" rides.)
.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

A are the fastest guys that show up, B the second fastest guys that show up, and so on.

What the speed is depends on on the talent pool in the area.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> including warm up and cool down.


Around here, no such things. They seriously reduce average speed, the holy grail of recreational riders.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ride definition;

A=Arrogant 
B=Braggarts
C=Confused
D=Might as well take a nap.

HTH


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

exracer said:


> A rides are 19+ mph, 35+ mi
> B rides are 16-19 mph, 35+/- mi
> C and D rides <16 mph, 15-20 mi.


This is usual around these parts with some rolling hills. These are avg speeds read out as such on a cyclometer/Garmin after the ride.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

A=what I pretend to be
B=what I really am
c=people with kick stands on their bikes


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No there isn't
> 
> To me, an "A" ride will average at least 24 mph, including warm up and cool down.
> To me, a "B" ride averages 22 including warm ups and cool down.
> ...


I was trying to be kind. Didn't want to scare him. On the A and B rides I've done we start out about that 19-20 mph and go up from there. The A's ramping up to that 24-25 mph area with surges in the 28-30+ range and all out sprints at whatever you max out at. The only C ride I've done in recent memory was my first ride coming back from a broken collarbone. It painfully, agonizingly (not because of collarbone) slow.

PS... (I do attempt to hang with the "A" rides.)


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I used to be part of the West Jersey Wheelmen, and they classified their rides as follows:

A = 20 mph average, plenty of hills, 50+ miles
B = 17-19 mph average, some hills, Up to 50 miles
C = Up to 16 mph average, few hills, Up to 30 miles

There wasn't a D classification, but there was the rare AA-ride which was a faster version of an A-ride (~22-24 mph average).


----------



## meat (Aug 10, 2006)

Our local clubs descriptions: reversed from most.

Level A These rides take place at a low, social pace -- usually not more than 12 - 14 mph. The rides regroup frequently. Paceline riding is not required.

Level B The ride pace varies, but is generally not faster than 18 mph. The ride regroups frequently, and some paceline riding may occur.

Level C The ride pace is brisk. These are rides for strong recreational riders. After a period of warming up, the pace often exceeds 20 mph in the flats. The group generally regroups at the top of long climbs. Paceline riding is required.

Level D The ride pace is fast. The rides are for strong recreational riders and racers. The atmosphere is competitive. If you are looking for love, get yourself a puppy, because you won't find it on one of these rides. These people eat their young. The group is not obligated to re-group if you are dropped. Paceline riding is required and FAST!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A are the fastest guys that show up, B the second fastest guys that show up, and so on.
> 
> What the speed is depends on on the talent pool in the area.



This.

The two groups I ride with are very different. I am usually among the stronger A riders in one. And a solid B in the other. Sometimes I enjoy taking the C route with that second group. I would not enjoy that with the first group.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

It varies from club to club. This is my club's take:
A*Average speed 17-19+ mph* - average speed on flats >23 mph, generally competitive over demanding terrain. Regrouping at the discretion of ride leader. Ride length typically >50 miles.B+*Average speed 16 -18 mph* - average speed on flats 20 mph. Terrain and ride length similar/identical to A category. Ride leader regroups as necessary.B*Average speed 14 -16 mph* - average speed on flats 18 mph. Terrain at the discretion of ride leader but generally tends to be less demanding than A/B+ categories. Ride leader regroups as necessary. Ride length typically between 40-50 miles.C+*Average speed 13 -15 mph* - average speed on flats 16 mph. Terrain at the discretion of ride leader but can include some challenging hills in addition to flats and rollers. Ride leader regroups as necessary. Ride length typically between 30-40 miles.C*Average speed 11-14 mph* - average speed on flats 15 mph. Generally rolling terrain. Some modest/moderate hills may be included at the discretion of the ride leader. Ride leader regroups as necessary. Ride length typically about 30 miles.D*Average speed 9 -11 mph* - average speed on flats 12 mph. Generally flat and rolling terrain. Ride leader provides encouragement and regroups as necessary. Ride length typically <30 miles

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

wim said:


> Around here, no such things. They seriously reduce average speed, the holy grail of recreational riders.


You don't find many recreational riders on "A", "B", or even "C" rides around by me.

Average speed means sh!t.
.
.


----------



## Dave1442397 (May 5, 2011)

We have a local group with well over a hundred riders, and they split the rides as follows:



Average Speed * Cruising Speed **

Class A+ Above 22 MPH 22-26 MPH

Class A 21 MPH 20 – 22 MPH

Class B+ 19 MPH 18 – 20 MPH

Class B 17 MPH 16 – 18 MPH

Class C+ 15 MPH 14 – 16 MPH

Class C 13 MPH 12 – 14 MPH

Class D 12 MPH or less 12 MPH or less


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Even within categories, the rides can vary widely depending upon the leader, the time of year, and who shows up (I'm talking about recreational club rides, I know nothing about the competitive group rides). You may show up to the 'B' ride expecting a relaxed ride, and end up on a strenuous ride; or you may show up for a different 'B' ride expecting a good workout and you spend the time with a bunch of chattering older folks who stop for 1hr+ for lunch.

Eventually, if you go on enough rides you can sort of tell by the leader what type of 'B' ride (for example) it will likely be.





-----------------


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Average speed means sh!t.


Sure, it does to you and me. But my point was that it's a big thing with many riders— explaining, in part, their reluctance to warm up or cool down.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Social Climber said:


> It varies from club to club.


Yup. Moreso, region to region. Average speeds in flat areas are going to vastly differ from those in hilly. 
The Bicycle Club of Philadelphia has a pretty good explanation that's pretty consistant around my area.

Ride Classifications

A ride classification gives you important information about the type of ride listed. The most difficult, long, and fast rides are rated Class A and progressively go to less difficult, shorter and slower rides rated Class D. The classes often have a wide range of average miles and distances and sometimes have an attached + or - to indicate if the ride is at the higher or lower part of the range.

Class A
Difficult, 45 to 100+ miles
18-20mph average on flat terrain
16-18mph average on rolling/hilly terrain
15-16mph average on very hilly terrain

Class B
Advanced, 25 to 90 miles
15-18mph average on flat terrain
13-16mph average on rolling/hilly terrain
12-14mph average on very hilly terrain

Class C
Moderate, 15 to 75 miles
12-15mph average on flat terrain
10-13mph average on rolling/hilly terrain
9-11mph average on very hilly terrain

Class D
Easy, 10 to 25 miles
8-11mph average on flat terrain
4-7mph average on more hilly terrain




looigi said:


> These are avg speeds read out as such on a cyclometer/Garmin after the ride.


This is very important to know. Often people will go on their first group ride, thinking they can average 15mph on a flat road for a few minutes. They'll join a 15mph average ride. Not realizing that their actual average speed for a complete ride is 12-13mpg.


----------



## cgrr (Mar 15, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> A are the fastest guys that show up, B the second fastest guys that show up, and so on.
> 
> What the speed is depends on on the talent pool in the area.


Agreed. Our local groups A riders are the group up the roads B riders. I was surprised when I joined up with the other group for a ride at how much higher the average speed was, almost 2mph more.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

The couple groups I ride with have different ideas of what A, B, and C are. 

First group (more hammerheads) think C is 20-23, B is 23-26 and A is 26+. 

Other groups is more social so C is 15-17, B is 17-20, and A is 20+


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Most clubs and shops post their speed guidelines for the various groups on their web sites.

Take them with a grain of salt. 

If they say a certain ride is a "no drop" ride, in most cases, a ride leader will hang with you if you can't keep pace with the main group. Some clubs only include their C group as a no-drop. Others will go up to B. In almost all cases, if you head out with the A group and can't keep up, you will get dropped. The ride leader will usually make this clear at the start, and advise you to wait and hook up with the B or C group if you're not sure of the route, if you get dropped.

These are the general rules in my area.

My own club doesn't rate their group rides as A, B, C, etc. There's a ride starter, and he or she will just send out the "faster riders" first. Depending on the starter, that will be anywhere from 17 mph (not all that fast) to 20+. However, all of the rides are marked with pavement arrows, if you lose the group.


----------

